# Turn them over?? Oh h---l no!!!



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

My wife and I were talking about the gun control issue the other day with some friends. I own guns, some have been purchased through gun shops, and others (most) through private sales . I also have CC permit. My wife isn't a huge gun fan, but she understands the importance they have to us as Americans . Our friends are getting ready to purchase their first gun and asked me for my help in choosing the right gun for home protection. My buddy thinks that he should get one now before they outlaw them..?? 
I said that is never going to happen! Talk turned to the "man" coming to our doors demanding that we turn over our weapons. My wife says that we would just give them the ones that they " know" about. I was shocked!!! I said that I would never give any of my guns to the"man" unless it was one round at a time!! If that were to happen I explained that I would go out shooting!! Yea we would probably not make it out alive, but maybe it would spark others to do the same in standing up for our rights. I also explained that I would not want to live in a world that we were considered nothing more than sheep that needed to be taken care of by the Gov. It seems that lots of people think they "need" the Gov. To take care of them. Well I can honestly say that if they start knocking on doors trying to grab our guns it won't be just the ones they"know" about. To me it's not about gun control as much as it is CONTROL of the sheep. Being a law abiding citizen I will continue to excersize my rights no matter what the"man" says. I guess I will be a law breaker, because my high capacity mags, and" military" style weapons will stay mine as long as I am breathing. I hate what is happening in this country right now, and I am really concerned about my kids, and what they will have to deal with in the future if we continue to allow the "man" to keep chipping away at our rights. It is amazing to me how many people have forgotten events that happened in the past - When you give up control to the gov. Only bad things happen . So what now?? I don't have a soapbox to stand on to shout out my disappointment . I write letters to my representatives , and congress men, but I do not feel that is enough. It is time for us to let the man know who is really in charge. I know that this may sound extreme, but who is with me when I say I'm going out with a bang. What are your thoughts on what we can do to protect our selves , and our rights? Wonder how a million man gun owner march on Washington would go over? Lol Something needs to happen , and soon!


----------



## W4OPS (Oct 5, 2012)

I have nothing better to do. I would march. Lol. I am also concerned about our right being slowly stripped away one by one. Just know there are others who are ready to stand up with you.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

W4OPS said:


> I have nothing better to do. I would march. Lol. I am also concerned about our right being slowly stripped away one by one. Just know there are others who are ready to stand up with you.


Let's do it!!!


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me!! Just think what that would say to our "leaders" seeing one million or more legal gun owners peacefully standing up for our rights!! Although , D.C. Is not a gun friendly environment. Hmmmm , think they would arrest all of us?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll turn over all that are left over after that awful boating accident.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Start the march in Virginia and stop at the DC line so that way you can carry your guns. VA is open carry


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

All mine fell in a lake as well. Never should have gotten in that canoe.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I shall not comply! I will not roll over! I will not stand like a sheep awaiting the wolves teeth to clamp down on my neck! Molon Labe! Come and take them!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't comply.I HK those who do.
Survivalist>prepper.

I'm one of the BAD guys,HI.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I shall not comply! I will not roll over! I will not stand like a sheep awaiting the wolves teeth to clamp down on my neck! Molon Labe! Come and take them!


I wonder how .... I will like the other side. (I did hear they had cookies, but I'm not a cookie person. (sigh)

Oh Well ... No bother ... I'm to be a "bad Girl" ... So be it!

Bring it on ...


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

sgtrunningfool said:


> Start the march in Virginia and stop at the DC line so that way you can carry your guns. VA is open carry


Yes Va is open carry, but I was talking about marching right into DC !!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is what i think could happen, The guns they "know" about and that you don't register for the commie database, a warrant will be issued for your arrest. They will catch you at checkpoint or general license check stops. Warrant will show up. Since the commies can now detain anyone deemed a "terrorist" you stay in jail while the warrant is issued for your home. They go in and get. No resistance.

Very easy.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

DJgang said:


> Here is what i think could happen, The guns they "know" about and that you don't register for the commie database, a warrant will be issued for your arrest. They will catch you at checkpoint or general license check stops. Warrant will show up. Since the commies can now detain anyone deemed a "terrorist" you stay in jail while the warrant is issued for your home. They go in and get. No resistance.
> 
> Very easy.


Good point, but .. Don't you think that the commies would give some sort of "notice" first by starting with larger urban areas?? Would give us country folks some time to do what we need to do.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

taylort5 said:


> Good point, but .. Don't you think that the commies would give some sort of "notice" first by starting with larger urban areas?? Would give us country folks some time to do what we need to do.


We will know from the laws passed. If you refuse to register, bet you'll be on a list especially the guns that you submitted to a background check.

They will match up background checks to registered firearms under your name...if they aren't registered then you get a warrant.

I think that's how it will go down.

I think we will have plenty of time to bury, etc. But if ya get caught at a checkpoint, you won't be going home. So self sufficiency is the key here.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

DJgang said:


> We will know from the laws passed. If you refuse to register, bet you'll be on a list especially the guns that you submitted to a background check.
> 
> They will match up background checks to registered firearms under your name...if they aren't registered then you get a warrant.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. It really is much appreciated!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

taylort5 said:


> Yes Va is open carry, but I was talking about marching right into DC !!


I wonder if there would be enough police to stop/arrest us if 100's of thousands marched on DC form north and south and west.

Will they close the bridges and fire on us to prevent us crossing?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I wonder if there would be enough police to stop/arrest us if 100's of thousands marched on DC form north and south and west.
> 
> Will they close the bridges and fire on us to prevent us crossing?


We've got drones now. What do you think might happen? I'm not sure.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I am an "Oathkeeper" therefor my options are limited to resisting confication of my firearms with force if required.

I will lose that fight but intend to sell my liberty dearly !

The first battle in the Revolutionary war was over "gun control", at a small town named Concord.

The British went there to disarm them.

The good guys don't always win but they always go down swinging !


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

taylort5 said:


> Good point, but .. Don't you think that the commies would give some sort of "notice" first by starting with larger urban areas?? Would give us country folks some time to do what we need to do.


Actually I think they will start in the Country we are the folks that are the least "under control" And being scattered we are easier targets. I have my doubts that they even want to disarm inner city dwellers as I think they will turn them on us by stopping food shippments ging into cities and blame it on us recently disarmed folks out here.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Nah, they will start by asking for them. They always ask first. That way you are bad guy for not playing by the rules. But then they will take them at check points just like Katrina. Ive been thinking about that myself. If they ask me if I have a weapon should I say, sure I have a pocket knife. Would they have just let me go or would they have the time and energy to search the car during Katrina?


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Guess we will just have to pray, and wait and see.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

A gun ban/confiscation bill wont make it through congress, Barry cannot do it by EO. The only way I see that they could use existing laws is to declare Martial Law. That would allow Barry to use the military on US soil. To declare Martial Law, would take a major disaster/large scale civil disturbance or natural disaster. I think natural disaster is out of the useable scenerio, manmade disaster? How bout an easily created economic collapse. That would create the situation needed to declare Martial Law and THEN they could TRY TO "legally" get away with a gun grab without having the inconvienience of that pesky congress!! 

Not saying it would work in their favor, if things got too bad many in law enforcement and military would be more concerned about being with and protecting their own families rather than taking guns away. 

Not only that, our government has proven themselves fully incompetent in most endeavors! Plus gun owners out number them by a hefty margin!! 

In addition, I believe a law was passed after Katrina saying that the people cannot be disarmed during Martial Law. Please correct me if I am wrong on that.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> I wonder how .... I will like the other side. (I did hear they had cookies,


I thought it was CANDY! I'm sooooo disappointed.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just came across this.. Idiot is wishing it was a joke???

http://m.nashvillescene.com/nashvil...-fools-joke&day=01&id=pitw&month=04&year=2009
When the police state comes (and you know it will), don't let this guy take your gun.
Rep. Stacey Campfield's guns-on-campuses bill just died in a House subcommittee. No one would second the motion to consider it. OK, that's a setback for the Second Amendment. But don't despair. The subcommittee adopted another fine piece of legislation to bar the government from confiscating our weapons during martial law. It's one of those just-in-case bills, but you can never be too cautious when it comes to your personal arsenal. The sponsor, House Republican caucus chair Glen Casada, explained martial law might be declared "by the governor, president or somebody like that" usually at a time of "invasion or civil unrest." "I'm a firm believer that an ounce of prevention is better than a pound of cure," Casada told the subcommittee. "Obviously, things are bad under martial law, and we'd need our weapons to protect ourselves." 
Three cheers for Glen Casada R- TN.
http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=96792.0


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

It's been often quoted and always fitting, those who don't know history are bound to repeat it. And so it is that people forget what Hitler did, he had the Germans register their firearms, he then had them confiscated and then the docile Jews that didn't think anything would really happen ended up in Railroad cattle cars headed to concentration camps. There were a few Jews that knew better and headed underground with their weapons and fought the Nazi's as best they could. Many years ago at a gun shop, where and when I don't remember, the owner said he one time had a fire that destroyed all the background check records.


----------

